# ATTEN: Tempest Stormwind



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

..... no comment.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2004)

1) I do the news, not Tempest. He just posts it on the main page. So, if you must flame someone, flame the right guy.

2) He locks the main page one because then there would be 2 topics on the news and not 1.

3) There is GBA news in there if you actually read them.

4) If you don't like it, don't read it. Problem solved.

5) This is a legal site, so I'm not going to post news on what torrents have been released.

Have a nice day,
jumpman17


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh yeah there's real great GBA stuff like "Pink SP released in Europe"
*drowns in sarcasm*
Plus, if Jumpman makes the news, why doesn't he post it himself? It cant be that hard.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

oh boo hoo Tempest is lame for posting for you.

It's still lame.

Telling people about any new game releases would be better and your comments on legality are stupid.
We all know this site is used to get info on illegal rom downloads. Did I say you have to provide links to Torrent sites? umm no I didn't.

You have no clue do you ? 

4) If you don't like it, don't read it. Problem solved. 
UMM NO it's on the main page. Guess what I'm forced to read it.

2) He locks the main page one because then there would be 2 topics on the news and not 1.
NO he locks it because he doesn't like to get flamed for lame uninteresting news

oh and a big huggles to you both then



-kiczek


----------



## wabo (Sep 14, 2004)

kiczek you're missing the point completly.
I was about to say why but jumpman already did.

Just to say that reading your post doesnt make you look mature at all. I'd guess you're a little kid who thinks he's allmighty because he can fire up kazaa and download stuff.

Perhaps not but thats the vibe you're giving off...

And the locked thread is totally normal. Thats the one on the portal, the discussion's supposed to happen in jumpman's thread.

I usually doesnt even care for that kind of threads, almost doesnt even read em. I'm not the kind of guy that will say no rom link or something either, its not my job.

But man, the vibe your giving is just so immature, non informed and just palin silly that i had to say something.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 14, 2004)

Kiczek, I don't take kindly to flames, especially ones that anyone with intelligence will realize are ungrounded.

I'll deal with this in your original order.

Jumpman put this one fully. He finds and writes up the news. I write a brief blurb and post the headlines to the forums. It's a voluntary thing that he's been doing for ages, and only now does it get front-page status simply because we didn't think of putting it on the front page earlier.

I lock the topic with precedence. Any time that a member posts something newsworthy, our custom is to have a staffer post a news blurb on it with a link to the valid topic. Look at any of the old VBA emulator release news notices to see what I mean. We do this as well if there's a double-topic going on the forum.

The news covers "Gaming" news, mostly things that would take a good chunk of money and time to hunt down. Jumpman provides this to us because he wants to -- he doesn't have a responsibility to do this. This is different to putting up with people like you -- that is part of our role as staff.

If you think we ban for posting opinions, then you are sadly misinformed. The only circumstances that lead to banning are if you disrupt the forum big-time. Opinions don't do that. Flames do, however.

"Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or STFU"

Agreed, no need to but go ahead if anyone actually will, and that sentence makes no sense (respectively). A bit of elaboration on that last point: We post new rom releases anyway. It's sort of What We Do. This is an extension of that. He's been doing this for months -- did you have a problem with it earlier?

If you think there's an issue viewing it, simply BOOKMARK THE FORUM INDEX, not the portal. Done and done. View the News Forum if you want.

Looking at replies in those threads show that many people appreciate what Jumpman's doing. I am one of them too.



Second post.


I am not lame. As the forum has been set up, moderators cannot post new news. Rather than muck around with group priviliges just for one member, the suggestion was to have someone with access to the news portal to write them up for Jumpman. I volunteered.

We already tell people about game releases. That's what ALL THE OTHER NEWS IS ABOUT.  We do so in a perfectly legal way, as we'd like to keep existing.

You're not forced to read anything on the main page. What, is your mother there saying "you can't touch the mouse until you finish reading every word"?

We lock them for reasons stated above.

Consider this your official warning. This is not for your opinion -- it's for the curses and insults you're rampantly flinging in the face of staff members.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh please, give me a break. You read everything on the main page just because it's there huh? Amazing. I guess you read who released each game and what the serial number is and all since it's there. Wow, you should send that into a newstation or something. You could be "The Boy Who Has To Read What He Sees".

Demonstar: Maybe not much happened in the GBA world this week. Ever think of that? Not every week can be action packed with stuff like "New Zelda Announced!" "Nintendo Gives Out Free GBAs!" some weeks, pink GBAs are the only news. It happens.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 13 2004 said:


> Oh please, give me a break. You read everything on the main page just because it's there huh? Amazing. I guess you read who released each game and what the serial number is and all since it's there. Wow, you should send that into a newstation or something. You could be "The Boy Who Has To Read What He Sees".
> 
> Demonstar: Maybe not much happened in the GBA world this week. Ever think of that? Not every week can be action packed with stuff like "New Zelda Announced!" "Nintendo Gives Out Free GBAs!" some weeks, pink GBAs are the only news. It happens.


Lol I was kidding. Don't ever take me seriously unless I say so. 60-70% of all my posts are sarcasm and other crap. btw, I think Kiczek was referring to when Tempest got the tags mixed up with URL and Bold.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll consider myself warned.

oh and jumpman17 maybe add something thats newsworthy next time. GBA or PC Game releases. PC Game Demos are just lame.
There are MANY sites for PC Game Demo info this is GBATemp.net not PCDemoTemp.net 

Oh and jumpman17 I do take note of who released each game and what the serial number is and all since I actually release GBA Games to the internet

I don't just act like a lil photoshop fanboy with a cute lil girlie sig and post news about PC Demos to a GBA Website. 

not every week can be action packed with stuff


----------



## kutabare (Sep 14, 2004)

kiczek is a bit of a cock tbfh.


----------



## Anton (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> not every week can be action packed with stuff


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

Lol evar notiss tat u tipe worth wen yor angree?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well and you think you are a bad ass person who owens every one. Well if you think about it you are a lame ass idiot who have nothing better to do but to flame a peorson who is just trying to give some information to people.
> 
> So now do as all a favor and shut a hell up.



Lol shut a hell up. That's funny.


----------



## Chupon (Sep 14, 2004)

All I can say is wow.  It's just a news thread, and since the news threads get decent amount of replies I don't see how they're so bad.  This site isn't all about gba, I've seen all kinds of topics posted that aren't related to the gba at all.  But guess what?  I don't care!  The news threads are about general video game news, and surprisingly enough people that play on their GBA actually do play other video game systems/handhelds or on their pc.

I loved how you saw that news thread on the main page and "had" to read it.  I guess you like to read all pop-up windows too.  Heck, you have to right?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Chupon @ Sep 13 2004 said:


> I loved how you saw that news thread on the main page and "had" to read it.Â I guess you like to read all pop-up windows too.Â Heck, you have to right?


Obviously you have to since they "pop-up" with like 5 words, which you'll remember for the rest of your life even after you close the window, it does no good.


----------



## Xeago (Sep 14, 2004)

Personaly, I enjoy having the news in a succint place.  The portal is where I do most of my browsing, and everything there is pretty cool...

The updates, which I think are what this fool is refering to, are also very helpful, as I have neither the time nor the resources, this guy seems to have an Echlon-like data mine set up or something, to browse all the relevent sites.  Sure, I goto IGN.  Some times I even goto the Nintendo site.  But this the bottom line is, this is where I can find info that interests me.  Thats what a portal IS, thats what its there for!

And, in reference to the   "I don't just act like a lil photoshop fanboy with a cute lil girlie sig and post news about PC Demos to a GBA Website." comment, seriously man, get help.  If you think that any one is a photoshop fanboy here, put out what ever lit substance you have, turn the computer off and go out side.  Read a book.  TALK TO OTHER PEOPLE.  Because if thats running through your skull when the VAST MAJORITY of this site is dedicated to things much less grand than ones abilities, aspiring or developed, you need to find something to measure your preceptions by.

I know that many people here would not be able to nurture those parts of them selves artistic, to grow beyond what others have provided in shallow pursuit of moneis, without the areas provided here.  This is not because the space is there.  No, it is the space is _here_.

This is, in opinion most humbled, a community.  It is not the greatest, as you can see by this very thead that there are those who wish to disrupt what others have worked hard for.  But, it serves to fill the void that previous generations have not exprienced.  That of a virtual raised individual.  Who has no concepts of society outside his own skull, who finds amusment in the pain of others where the response he sees is mearly text and image.  These youth have no concept of sublties, of deeper meanings.  But in _this_ space, a portion of that can be found.

No, good Sir.  I do believe you have an appology to make to Mr. T Stormwind.  As he, a man who, to my knowledge, begets no remunerations for his dealings here.  And, has done nothing actively to offend you.  Which include dealing with those of lesser mentality, which I know to be a trying subject.

Do not attempt to refute this post blow by blow, as that will defeat its purpose as a complete message.  However, if you do read this, in it's entirety, and have an intellegent response, then Mr. kiczek, or Ms, feel free to take part in civilized communications.

Regards-  X


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the news posts too... while I could and usually do go to Gamespot or IGN, jumpman17 does a good job of making it short, clean, and to the point. I appreciate that since that's hard to find on most websites amongst all the clutter and media. And if I find something interesting, I'll look it up somewhere else. A little gaming news here and there outside of normal gba topics isn't going to kill anyone, except whiney little snotnose kids who like to start new threads about how they're forced to read gaming news... oh the humanity!!


----------



## RapeMeSlowDaddy (Sep 14, 2004)

Putting anything on the front page non-gba related is way off base imo.   You need to focus on your core audience, those who come for the gba on the front.  Stop catering to these gamefaqs forum retards, which lately gbatemp resembles alot, look at recent topics.. can they be any more similar...

Put GBA on the front of a GBA website, stick all other non-pertinent info (gba rom tools, gba related articles excluded) out of site where it belongs, if someone wants to browse around to find someone just copying from other websites as jumpman is doing.  Perhaps next issue jumpman will give credit to his sources instead of just giving all props to himself for doing nothing really, except trolling websites and putting together some hodge podge....

and while we are on the subject of change, unban teh speechless, he never hurt nobody.  If it wasnt for his help, gbatemp rom kiddies wouldn't have their leaf green or mario v1.1 roms...so do the right thing, instead of the wrong thing...stick gba only on your front page, and unban the speechless and stop being such egomaniac driven tyrant nazi mods.  

Thx for your time, my dad thanks you too...


----------



## Xeago (Sep 14, 2004)

RMSD:  Tell me please sir, who is the core audience?  The members who rarely post and come by just to see the sites?  Or, the people who stick around, post continualy and build a sense of comunity in a forum.  as a forum is not simply one topic but many, I submit that the smaller group that forms the second option are the ones who's say weighs most.  

Would it be fair for a city's population to be spit, for some to stay a long time and the rest just be passers through.  And, in this same city, for the group who's interests are largely one aspect of the cirty, say the Cinema District, to force all the content of the city to be focused on the Cinemas?  Or even, of all the billboards to only have information on what Cinemas are showing? No, a city must tend to all people within its limits.  And I feel that this site does.

I think you will agree that while the greatest common denomonator here is Game Boy Advance information, that there are many other common denomonatores that can be used to create stronger bonds between members.

That is what this is really about.  Not some snivling little whelp who can't tell his dick from his ass bitching because the main site _doesn't look like he thinks it should_.  Suck it up.  Thats the way life is.  Just because I don't like the way some my mother's desktop looks doesnt mean that I fuck it up on her.

So:  Buck up, Realise that just because you will probably never meet the people here doesn't mean that you can treat them with disrespect.  If you don't like it, shove off....

-X out


----------



## The Teej (Sep 14, 2004)

Meh... I think it was pretty Obvious that was you all along Speechless, Creating Offensive-esque s/n's is kinda like your calling card.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm about to say what I'm sure many people are thinking:
"kiczek sounds like a whining, immature toddler"

I mean really, opinions are fine and constructive critisism is encourage. But kiczek's posts are just flames!

Let me give you my opinion if you should care to read it (but I'm not saying you have to just because it's written here, you could skim over it if you want to):

GBATemp caters for gba rom releases and the releases of gba related programs, you will always see that sort of news on the front page. So you shouldn't really be complaining that we don't have enough emphasis on gba stuff. These other sorts of posts like latest gaming news are created to be informative, to give someone who is looking for a bit more that little bit more. We still have all the gba focus, it hasn't gone anywhere. Why not cater for a wider audience when it doesn't affect our core activity? We are just increasing our market, there's no need to fuss because all the gba related stuff is still there.


----------



## RapeMeSlowDaddy (Sep 14, 2004)

oh no, as my cover is already obviously blown, which we all know i knew u knew that i knew u knew..etc and etc..
but this isnt the point.  the point was your losing your core audience...  ever wonder how gba-nfo got so many uniques views and soo popular soo quick.  the answer is simple, they stuck to their core audience.  the didnt pretend to be a wonderful peacock jack of all trade kinda forum (ala gamefaqs, and numerous others).  they stuck to what they were, they stuck to gba..  they stayed focused on why people were coming in the first place.  the audience your seeing now-a-days here on these forums is the new breed of animal, the multi forum visiting troll, who creates accounts just to have this sorta quasi virtual persona.. their hope is you will see them from various forums and come to recognize them and maybe they get a hardon or who knows why they do this... I on the other hand, havent come to cause some evil war, im not evil mind you, quite the opposite.  alot of what i do, most of you will never know, and im quite fine with that..  call me noob, lamer, i know who really is, and dont mind the flames at all.  what i do mind, is being banned when im providing your users and even you guys with your news.  cmon, ive been here since the start.  everybody knows this, those calling me noob lamer man...get with the program.  the entire point is always lost tho because gbatemp has too many cooks in their soup.  too many mods with too narrow of minds making too many decisions on their own..

ask shaunj66 or djgarf what they think of me.  they both know what you see here on the forum is my quasi virtual persona, because i find this all a joke at trying to get famous for having an opinion and wow my post count is soo high.  its all to me funny, but being banned and treated like the virtual dog shit isnt neccessary.  if you want to rub my face in the dirt, except me to come back to defend myself.  cmon, im not gonna lie down and let you kick my face in.  so if you want to unban me, yes, im speechless opium...strange i can have such an obnoxious username as rapemeslowdaddy and nobody bats an eye, but stick a pixelated mario ass as an avatar and people declare me the anti-christ...heh

but cmon, lets settle the deal, call ourselves friends, and move beyond this rather blase times we seem to be going thru.  im trying to help you guys define yourselves as something more than just another multi-platform discussion forum.  now that gba-nfo has slowly gone into is eternal slumber, is the best time to come up with some GBA related ideas to put as cover news and even implement that nfo idea thug4life suggested.  its your best bet to draw back some of the original people who once came to gbatemp before the forum kiddies came to play..another idea, why dont you put gba trainers on the cover page?  ive always wondered why gbasaves did them, yet gbatemp acted as if they never existed.  an idea perhaps to replace those jumpman reviews..heh...if only

but please, i suffered enuff.  lets end the crap and move beyond and unban my original oct 2002 nick, speechless.

thx for those who listen and can read this intelligently.
____
speechless -


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2004)

Speechless, my respect for you has just risen a notch. Out of everything you have done both good and bad in the past you have created a very intelligent, thought provoking post. I even agree with some of the things you said.
You'll be happy to know that the staff have already decided to implement the viewable nfo notion. And is already in play. On release 1647 you will see a button to view the nfo.

Now there is the ethical notion that now you have  _finally_ revealed yourself as speechless that I should ban your account. A ban should not be countered by creating a new account that much is clear. I suggest if you really are serious in changing your ways and becoming more constructive as you have just shown you can do, you should talk to shaun.


----------



## Xeago (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know you speachless, never have.
But I think your last point, about the trainers, was valid.  Why don't trainers get up there?  What are the reasons that a site that posts news of newly released illicit matterial, cause lets face it, roms aint legal, won't post Trainers.

I shall have to ponder that....


----------



## Lily (Sep 14, 2004)

Trainer news would be a great plan..and speechless needs to get unbanned, it's ridiculous, poor guy.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2004)

I've got an idea, instead of just telling me the news sucks, how about giving me ideas on how to make it better. But remember, I hold final judgement on what goes in and what doesn't.


----------



## ShADyX (Sep 14, 2004)

meh....

as usual. a minority is singled out as the flamers while others flame away and get away with it without a single bat of the eyelid....

as for the news issue, jumpman17 how about you listen to what kiczek had to say in the very first post and list scene releases. ffs i see all this argument about whats offtopic and whats on topic and then i see people saying that you dont want to promote piracy and etc. etc. yet on the main page you have 1648 Home_on_the_Range_Multi4_EUR_GBA-RS, with nfo and the works which is quite obviously a scene release!!!

so i would have to agree with kiczeks original comment and say that instead of listing what crap demos came out this week, how about listing some of the top scene releases. 

if you're having troube tracking down what they are then maybe you could pm myself, or even kiczek, or djgarf, or anyone else who actually delves into the seedy side of the undernet. 


one last thing
*tips hat to opium*

keep it real mate, and dont ever turn to the bullshit side of the force


----------



## Hunter (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(ShADyX @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> or anyone else who actually delves into the seedy side of the undernet.


whats the undernet


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 14, 2004)

why do all moan about pc demos? if you look at jumpmans gaming news you would see that those pc demos are one small section at the end. the rest states a mix of gba, pc and whatever stuff. there's nothing wrong with this.

and yes... posting more gba stuff. the thing with trainers and such is a good idea. just because gba releases are less common in these days doesn't mean you have to blush up your site with strange gba infos just to attrackt people. if there is something new then post it, if not, then wait.


----------



## janer (Sep 14, 2004)

i think the undernet is the REAL internet for scene gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont know why we just let the newes on the top page let be news and.. for other infos (on NEWEST HOTTEST AND.. ) we can go on other sites...


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2004)

This is a GBA site afterall!

Lets see:


Headlines
- Nintendo’s Microphone Revealed - Nintendo so Ok I guess
- New GBA SP Designs - SP so cool yeah
- Star Trek: The MMO - ...
- Doom 3 Demo Soon - Better news can be found for quite a while now
- KOTOR 2 Late For PC - GBA site
- Half-Life 2 Preload Part 3 - GBA site
- Elder Scrolls 4 Confirmed - GBA site
- Mysterious Square-Enix Trademarks - GBA site
- Another Square-Enix Game? - Cool I guess, but once again I can find better info on more dedicated sites
- Predator Delayed - So
- San Andreas Delayed - GBA site
- Super Monkeys Roll To The PS2 And X-Box - Better info on better sites

Trailers
- Tak 2: The Staff Of Dreams Intro - lol

Demos
- Tribes: Vengeance (374.0 MBs)
- Warhammer 40,000: Dawn Of War (319.2 MBs)
- Medal Of Honor: Pacific Assault (534.2 MBs)
- FIFA Soccer 2005 (86.1 MBs)
- Medieval Lords: Build, Defend, Expand (230.9 MBs)
- The Polictical Machine (28.4 MBs)
- Xpand Rally (154.4 MBs)  
- Dont care for any of these and if I did I wouldn't be lookin at GBATemp for infos...

IMHO it just makes the portal look scruffy.

I totally agree with adding trainers to the homepage


----------



## cerberus (Sep 14, 2004)

As speechless has said the need is to keep the core audience. Unfortunately the core audience does evolve and demands more and more from something which is not akin to providing more and more. Let a forum provide what it is best at. GBATemp has a reputation for hmmmm... let me think. GameBoy Advance maybe?.
Why dilute the essence with trash news which can be got elsewhere anyway? If guys and girls want news on the latest PC demos they go to the bigger sites which host them. ign et al! If people want general gba scene news they go to sites like this, and if they want undernet access they go on IRC.
Every so often sites need to evolve into a new beast, and it looks like it may be coming to that time for GBATemp. Saves/Trainers is the first step it just depends where it goes from there,  but please just keep the focus on the scene!

I always said to myself I'd never post in threads like this! How the beast evolves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw. maybe the title of this thread needs changing!


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 14, 2004)

What I think some of you aren't understanding is that we haven't stoped posting the ROM releases.  They're still there.  We're not going to stop posting them.  This is just a side thing.  It's been going on for quite a while, and just recently it was decided to be shown on the front page.  And I don't think jumpman has ever claimed that he was the one that found all this information.  He's just the one that puts it all together for us.

Okay, I've got an idea.  Keep the Gaming News that jumpman's doing right now, and have someone, not necessarily jumpman, make another kinda news thing, but more focused on GBA related stuff.  Would that work for some of ya?


----------



## Chupon (Sep 14, 2004)

Good point, I don't see anybody else making some GBA-only news threads.


----------



## dice (Sep 14, 2004)

I must say that speechles is right in the lack of gba news, apart from the roms release we don't really see much more info on the gba related stuff, you know, just check sites like dscentral and you'd probably get about at least 6 news items gba related each week which is enough *such as a new "tales of the world" being released with screenshots being shown, which quite a few of us wouldn't have known, I doubt anyone here would have posted it and I only really visit dscentral as I'm not bothered visiting the other sites like ign which has too many news articles on console which I'm not interested in.* There are some peeps who also find articles from else where and would post then *like that nfsu2 stuff* but it's really not that often.

What I suggest could happen if people agree to it is that,
In the gba section,
Someone (I'd suggest Jumpman anyday) creates a topic just like he does in the gen section say every  Sunday/Monday and he'll leave the topic open, WE the members *or staff, whatever* post the latest news articles we find and supply the link, we can all post our comments on that article while say Jumpan *or whoever creates the topic, takes the news items from what everyone's posted and put's it in his first post, like an index which can be updated daily, either way we can all see and discuss what's going on while Jumpman will have less work to do.* Then at that Sunday or Monday, someone *say tempest* basically does what he always does and pretty much posts on the main page what the new articles are etc. Jumpman/Tempest can then post the "GBA News Index -19/09/04-" topic and link it also on the main page in the same topic with the old news items. Everythings then repeated.

I need a break


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 14, 2004)

God I'm getting really sick of these 'lets flame the GBA Temp rom kiddies' threads speechless and anyone else decides to make.

GBA Temp isn't perfect, it won't be perfect and it never will be perfect. There are improvements that can be done to the forum but I gaurantee that for every suggestion you think is a good idea there will probably be another person opposed to it. It's all about compromise folks.

As we can see not everyone likes the news pages/threads Jumpman is doing and they have a fair point... the thing these people should consider however is that the the large majority of people here do enjoy the news coverage, so asking for it to be scrapped would be quite a selfish and non-communal thing to do.

As for changes to the news coverage (or any sensible suggestions for that matter) I encourage the posting of it but flaming won't do anything to help your chances (especially considering these people will be the ones making the changes if they ever happened kiczek!).

On the news content, personally speaking I'd love to see a few more news sources used; Jumpman whether it's intentional or not you seem to miss out quite a lot of pretty interesting news. I understand you probably don't have the time to check out loads of sites but it would be cool if some of the more interesting news at least, was included... no mention of SNK developing for the PSP and and making a 3D Metal Slug game for the PS2 in last weeks news?

Additionally I'd like to see some links to pages of images of new games kinda like you do with trailers... not everyone has a fast ineternet connection to d/l trailers, also the images of new games come out a lot sooner than the trailers...

As for trainers I don't use them so I'm not too bothered about whether or not we see them, but it wouldn't hurt to post them.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2004)

If you want better news posts, then please help me out.

1) Give me some links to more news sites and I'll add it to my pool of sources for future editions.

2) If I miss something important, you can post it in the topic or PM me with your summary of the article and I'll post it in my original post and give you credit.

3) If you want to see scene releases, take it up with the rest of GBATemp's mods and admins and see if they think it's okay. If you get an okay from the majority of them, then every week before Saturday night, send me a PM with the scene releases and I'll add them to my news and give you credit.

I will not change the fact that I include other stuff in my news. I will not butcher it to the point where it only features 2 or 3 GBA items. It will not change, deal with it.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow. RapeME was banned for sharing his long a boring thoughts. COOL! Anyways I cant get any ROMs off of mIRC right now and I'm still rofling at Jumpman's avatar and sig.


----------



## Xanthious (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok I agree this is called GBATemp with emphasis on the GBA. However this site and the forums contained within it have become much much more than that. Sure I browse the GBA stuff I own a GBA so GBA talk is good. But in reality I dont come here for that at all. This place is a place where everything from GBA, PS2, Xbox, Movies and god knows what else is discussed (Moose violation - Looks oddly at Tempest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) In short its evolved into something bigger than JUST Gameboy talk. Come on how much can you really say about Gameboy stuff. Looking back on recent topics we had a good many posts about the release of Doom3 and one of the still popular topics is about Chrono Trigger Ressurection. Case and point is that while Gameboy chat is still fun its no longer the meat and potatos of this site. And that is a good thing I promise. 

I cant find the big hairly deal about Jumpman's gaming news being on the front page. Hell I read it I enjoy it and I personally would like to see it stay. As for Speechless Ive talked to you on MIRC your a good guy. Hell you lifted some odd ban that kept me from entering the room. If Speechless wants to start over I say let him. Extend the olive branch, kiss and make up.  

Either way all this works out (Jumpmans news, Speechless, etc) I will still keep hitting this site after work each day. Its a great site with great people. Nuff Said.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> This is a GBA site afterall!
> 
> Demos
> - Tribes: Vengeance (374.0 MBs)
> ...



Kill the Demo news it's just lame. the only exception would be something like the UT2k4 demo which was out b4 the scene release and really did kick ass


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 15, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 15 2004 said:


> Kill the PC Game Demo News put something ppl care about like umm kick ass PC warez releases or someshit..


we are no warez-site... why does this not get into your dickhead?


----------



## dickhead (Sep 15, 2004)

aren't retail gba cartridge images, otherwise known as in the warez scene as roms, what this very site tracks? 

and please, don't mention my dickhead again...


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(dickhead @ Sep 15 2004 said:


> and please, don't mention my dickhead again...









 sorry about the dickhead there...


----------



## Luse (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(dickhead @ Sep 15 2004 said:


> aren't retail gba cartridge images, otherwise known as in the warez scene as roms, what this very site tracks?


You have a valid point dickhead, the thing is though this place is called GBAtemp, not WAREZtemp.

One thing you guys don't seem to be thinking here is that just about anyone knows that if the Rom is on GBAtemp's front page, that means you can get on the Channel to get said rom, keeping the site legal, and the channel going, so unless #gbatemp is going to turn into a place where you can get every rom for any system putting anything but GBA roms listings on the front page is useless.

I don't see the big deal with PC demo's being in Jumpman's news, after all you are all using a computer to access and post here, it's one of those things we all have in common, other then being gamers and or GBA owners... 

The thing here is if you think this is so bad, you need to really get off your asses and do the work required to list what ever you want to see on the front page. Jumpman's been doing his news gathering for a long time now, it's only on the front page as far as I can tell because there are fewer releases. No offence to Jumpman intended but his news should stay in off topic and not be on the front page.

Something that doesn't need to be done however is catering to what speechless calls the core audience, as the core audience never posts, they find out what's out and get there roms with out a word, they are going nowhere, they are not here to begin with.   

If you want to clutter the site with useless trainers and saves etc then do it, but really that's catering to people who can't play games in the first place, and shouldn't be on the front page... 

Instead why don't you just create an additional forum to the site dedicated to trainers and saves? It's alot easier and the members who care can take part in it, just like anything else it's a bonus not the meat and potatoes of what this site has been...

The front page should only be used for GBA releases and important board related issues, and every once in a while for a contest or the GBAtemp awards that is still board related... 

The only three words all you staff members and ops should worry about are…

Organization

Teamwork

GBA

I’d also say unban speechless, as well as any other op that’s been banned, have a staff meeting and fix these petty issues once and for all, this stupid IRC versus Forum drama should have come to a close when I resigned damn it. 

Then again nothing I just said matters since I wasn't here from Day one, so ignore it all and keep fighting amongst each other instead of trying to work together...


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 16, 2004)

I really think a staff meeting is needed or something. A list of stuff that needs to be discussed it starting to pile up, in my head at least.

I also love how some are able to complain about my news over and over, but everytime I ask for suggestions, I get the cold shoulder from them...


----------



## Vekira (Sep 16, 2004)

i dont get this... why complain, why not find a warez site. theres plenty around

Jumpman... if KOTOR 2 get any more delays im gonna have a heart attack. i've been waiting since well... pretty much since i completed KOTOR in the Light and Dark Side.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 16, 2004)

Haha, all this arguing...
I think Jumpmans news is a very handy thing. Gives lazy people like me a heads up on whats new.
As for the whole "No lame PC demos, get with the 1337 SC3N3" You DO realize that alot of people here have NO idea about warez, how to get them, what to do with cd images, etc. It wouldnt matter if Jumpman reported on warez releases, because the target audience that could actually utilize this news is a very small percent of the whole. Not to mention reporting on warez is a rather daunting task, just get on to some of the more popular newsgroups and see for yourself, over 75,000 NEW posts in one day. And quite honestly, if your really so "1337", why on earth do you need another person to report on when and where new warez releases come out, go find them and get them yourself, lazy bastage


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 16, 2004)

(Off topic):3 pages in a flame topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(On Topic)
I dont know why poeple are conplaing about the demos.Some people enjoy playing the demos and get intentions on actully buying the game.Why sould you listen to a guy who didn't understand that jumpman17 type the informantion not Tempest.Jumpman17 work hard to get the information and type it.He sould't get flamed by some guy who rarely on.But, i agree with Luse.The frontpage sould be use for gba news and board related news.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> (Off topic):3 pages in a flame topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha great engrish :-P


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Sep 16 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > (Off topic):3 pages in a flame topic
> ...


So im bad with english.I souldn't get insulted by a guy who couldn't even spell english.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Sep 16, 2004)

I read the news and I like it. Great job Jumpman. 

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Vekira (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 16 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Sep 16 2004 said:
> ...


Ignore him, no point for you to go to his level, think of it as he's fireman and your megaman (sorry im a mega megaman fan) you've got the skills but he has the flames and no brain

kiczek, why you causing trouble. Tempest and Jumpman have done nothing to you, yet there you are... offending people like they are enemies from a game.
I've don't a need to cause arguements like you. You just want to get your own way. We have many names for people like you in my area but your just a waste of time


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Sep 16, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> There are MANY sites for PC Game Demo info this is GBATemp.net not PCDemoTemp.net


Actually, I found that "comment" quite funny (not hilarious, but it's the most interesting thing kiczek has ever said in this topic, IMHO). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, I don't agree with 'im/her


----------



## ShADyX (Sep 17, 2004)

> One thing you guys don't seem to be thinking here is that just about anyone knows that if the Rom is on GBAtemp's front page, that means you can get on the Channel to get said rom, keeping the site legal, and the channel going, so unless #gbatemp is going to turn into a place where you can get every rom for any system putting anything but GBA roms listings on the front page is useless.



maybe so. so i beg you to consider either wiping everything but GBA ROM releases from the front page or at least adding more to do with the GBA ROM releases, eg. trainers, homebrews, gamesaves.



> don't see the big deal with PC demo's being in Jumpman's news, after all you are all using a computer to access and post here, it's one of those things we all have in common, other then being gamers and or GBA owners...



yet in your comment directly above you state that the main page should just be for GBA ROMS! ok so if we have the fact that we're all GBA and PC owners in common then what is wrong with the request of putting PC scene releases in the news??? IT'S NOT A BIG REQUEST, but its a lot more useful than pathetic pc demos. 



> The thing here is if you think this is so bad, you need to really get off your asses and do the work required to list what ever you want to see on the front page. Jumpman's been doing his news gathering for a long time now, it's only on the front page as far as I can tell because there are fewer releases. No offence to Jumpman intended but his news should stay in off topic and not be on the front page.



in my last post in this very thread, I OFFERED TO DO THE WORK, but it seems most of you have your heads so ffar up your asses that you just completely ignored my post. very dissappointing from a forum which constantly refers to itself as a "Community" and from members which have (in this thread) asked for suggestions. why ask for suggestions if you have no interest whatsoever of using them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Something that doesn't need to be done however is catering to what speechless calls the core audience, as the core audience never posts, they find out what's out and get there roms with out a word, they are going nowhere, they are not here to begin with.



again why not? just because YOU dont use trainers/gamesaves/homebrew/etc doesnt mean that the large majority of gba pirates dont. i'd like to see you backup this so-called fact because i think you'd be quite surprised at the interest in these things. and have you maybe thought that half the reason that this core audience *may not* post here is because there is nothing interesting to post about. there is absolutely no focus on gba and more focus on how good you are at photoshop or what you had for lunch or who's mum is the hottest, etc. look, theres some valid suggestions being thrown around here that could benefit to the site, but you would rather spit on them. try to be a bit more openminded.



> If you want to clutter the site with useless trainers and saves etc then do it, but really that's catering to people who can't play games in the first place, and shouldn't be on the front page...



its not about how well you play the games Luse, its about keeping track of whats going on in the GBA community. and trainers/gamesaves/homebrew are almost as large and numerous as the GBA roms which are so precious. it disgusts me to think that, as you have stated above, the apparant core audience of this site is here for nothing but to rip off nintendo by downloading games they have spent billions of dollars a ear to create. but on the other side of the fence, if you dont mind doing it to nintendo, then why not add other warez releases in the news. whys hould you mind doing it to microsoft, sony or the pc industry?



> Instead why don't you just create an additional forum to the site dedicated to trainers and saves? It's alot easier and the members who care can take part in it, just like anything else it's a bonus not the meat and potatoes of what this site has been...



thats like saying why dont you take everything out of THIS CURRENT FORUM thats not gba related and make its own seperate private forum. so why dont you take your photoshop sigs and put them in another forum thats still linked to this one. so then you can make the stupid things over at the other forum and then bring them over here.  i dont see the point quite frankly. on another point, at one time gbatemp.net actually did list trainers, but unfortunately things have gone downlhill since then.



> The front page should only be used for GBA releases and important board related issues, and every once in a while for a contest or the GBAtemp awards that is still board related...



maybe so, so lets see this happen.



> The only three words all you staff members and ops should worry about are…
> 
> Organization
> 
> ...



organization?? = that left with kivan, sorry

teamwork?? = lol, no comment

GBA?? = so remove anything non-gba related? haha....i didnt think you'd be willing to make those sort of sacrifices



> I’d also say unban speechless, as well as any other op that’s been banned, have a staff meeting and fix these petty issues once and for all, this stupid IRC versus Forum drama should have come to a close when I resigned damn it.
> 
> Then again nothing I just said matters since I wasn't here from Day one, so ignore it all and keep fighting amongst each other instead of trying to work together...



ahhh finally some sense...yes unban teh speechles, cmon he didnt do anything overly wrong, not compared to some of the crap i've read on these forums thats been totally overlooked. seems that "we" are singled out for the fact that "we" are irc ops. when in actual fact many of us have been posting here since day one. i dont know if this is intentional or purely coincidental but its kinda annoying to see this forum using us as a romleech point and then spitting in our faces in return. please unban teh speechles, he's not so unreasonable, just like myself. 

as far as the fighting comment, there needs to be a conflict before theres a resolution. at the moment we're just in our conflict stage. it wont last forever, no conflict does.



> Haha, all this arguing...
> I think Jumpmans news is a very handy thing. Gives lazy people like me a heads up on whats new.
> As for the whole "No lame PC demos, get with the 1337 SC3N3" You DO realize that alot of people here have NO idea about warez, how to get them, what to do with cd images, etc. It wouldnt matter if Jumpman reported on warez releases, because the target audience that could actually utilize this news is a very small percent of the whole. Not to mention reporting on warez is a rather daunting task, just get on to some of the more popular newsgroups and see for yourself, over 75,000 NEW posts in one day. And quite honestly, if your really so "1337", why on earth do you need another person to report on when and where new warez releases come out, go find them and get them yourself, lazy bastage



you do realise that a lot of people here DO have an idea about warez, how to get them, what to do with cd images,etc. i'm not asking gbatemp.net to host them. i'm just asking for a weekly listing to keep people in the know. sure, newsgroups may have over 75,000 new posts in a day, but did you ever take the time to sift through them and find how many were actually NEW?!??!? no, didnt think so. and maybe i am "1337" because i know where to find warez, but i also know where to find gaming news and dont need to see jumpman17 regurgitate crap he saw in ign and gamespot. 

so why dont you go find your gaming news yourself, lazy bastage

whats the difference here. NONE. 

one final note. dont mean to pick the shit out of luse's post but he basically just said what was in every other post so its easier to just quote the one. 

ShADyX's final thought : be open for suggestions, dont just spit on them and push them under the couch. you asked for the suggestions now impliment them please. or dont ask for them in the first place.


----------



## amptor (Sep 17, 2004)

erm.. I'd suggest keeping the channel private and the web site public.  otherwise you're gonna run us into a shitload of trouble.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 17, 2004)

You know, it MIGHT just be me, but theres a rather large difference in gaming news and "warez news". 
One, there is no "warez news". Two, there is gaming news. Now since there is gaming news, it makes the act of relaying this news that much easier, instead of having to compile a potentially very large list of games, apps, and what have you that your not sure peopel will even be intrested in much less care about. 

People come to GBATemp because of two main reasons:
1: They like GBA
2: They like games in general  

People dont come to GBATemp to get warez news, go hang out on mIrc, Usenet, or the 100's of Bittorrent sites out there. 

And whats more, here are you, bashing people over the head for saying "GBATemp should be GBA only" then turning around and claimign somethign else, when your doing the same thing! You promote GBA only related material, but then you trun around and say that Jumpman should report on the so called "scene". Youll probably arguw with me saying "But, GBA roms are part of the scene" Dont give me that crap because its 50% right and 50% wrong, and i know you know that. Roms are not something you usually see on warez forums and the like, and theres only a few mIRC channels and usenet groups dedicated to the subject, as opposed to the thousands that deal with general warez. 

I can also relate from a first hand experince. I use to have a daily report on an anonymous forum of what game/app releases where new for that day on several usenet groups. This in and of itself took a little over an hour, from updating the groups to actually posting the information. Now take a weeks worth of usenet posts, and youve got at least 7 hours, not to mention all the other sources your expecting him to cover as well. 

"ShADyX's final thought : be open for suggestions, dont just spit on them and push them under the couch. you asked for the suggestions now impliment them please. or dont ask for them in the first place."

You need to read that and try to apply it to yourself, you need to take your own advice.


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE(ShADyX @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm nitpicking, but eh.

What Luse was talking about Shady was like there is a General Off-Topic forum and a Suggestions & Help forum, not like there is GBATemp and..... Romsource, for instance (sorry, first one that came to my head).  So while we have forums for GBA Hardware, GBA Releases, etc., we can add GBA Trainers, GBA Homebrew, stuff like that.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 17, 2004)

Shadyx: Please, I asked for suggestions and all you guys do is whine. Let’s look at my past posts:

All you guys would say was INCLUDE PC SCENE RELEASES



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've got an idea, instead of just telling me the news sucks, how about giving me ideas on how to make it better. But remember, I hold final judgement on what goes in and what doesn't.
> 
> What reply do I get? INCLUDE PC SCENE RELEASES
> 
> ...



What reply do I get? INCLUDE PC SCENE RELEASES

How many times do I have to say no to that suggestion. That’s why it’s called a suggestion. It means it is an idea that is put out on the table. I shot it down. Plain and simple. My news post, my final decision. Now, how about some ideas besides INCLUDE PC SCENE RELEASES?


----------



## ShADyX (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And whats more, here are you, bashing people over the head for saying "GBATemp should be GBA only" then turning around and claimign somethign else, when your doing the same thing! You promote GBA only related material, but then you trun around and say that Jumpman should report on the so called "scene". Youll probably arguw with me saying "But, GBA roms are part of the scene" Dont give me that crap because its 50% right and 50% wrong, and i know you know that. Roms are not something you usually see on warez forums and the like, and theres only a few mIRC channels and usenet groups dedicated to the subject, as opposed to the thousands that deal with general warez.
> 
> i think maybe you should reread my above statement sir, as not once did i ever say "GBATemp should be GBA only".in fact i think you were referring to almost every other post in this thread.  if you had read my post carefully you would realise that i am trying to say either do one or the other.
> 
> ...



i'm always open to suggestions. but unfortunately i dont make the decisions around here. and i will certainly never just push them away without first considering them and then giving my opinions/comments on them. in the context of this thread that final thought was directed at the mods who asked for suggestions to improve the news. of which all of them were ignored.....


----------



## ShADyX (Sep 17, 2004)

the other suggestion of trainer/homebrew releases still hasn't been answered jumpman.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 17, 2004)

You or whoever recommened trainer/homebrew being on the main page SEPERATE from my gaming news. I'm not asking for suggestions on how to improve the main page. I have no power over the main page. I don't include releases in my news because it would become a huge list. I will not remove the news not related to GBA, I will not remove trailers, and I will not remove the PC demos. Now, for my gaming news I have received the following suggestions:

* Remove Gaming News from the face of the Earth
* Remove non-GBA related stuff
* Remove trailers
* Remove PC demos
* Add PC warez release

I will not implement any of those features in my news. Now, got any more suggestions? I'm open to them. Please, as long as it isn't one of the above, I open to them and will consider them.


----------



## ShADyX (Sep 17, 2004)

that is every suggestion that was made so far. now i wouldnt call that very open. 

forget it. this is like banging my head against a brick wall. 

suggestions have been given and youre not interested in changing it. if it was up to me i would just scrap your stupid news altogether because you're arrogant and the news is useless anyways. i can read the exact same tripe on any other of the websites you copy/paste it from. why would i want to read your stupid news article. oh, thats right, to read relevant information like how many pc demos came out last week.

or how burnout 3 on ps2/xbox is supposed to come with a demo of NFSU2 (which it never did).

big whoop.

fuck it. i was here to try to help work things out but as usual the whole nazi mod thing got in the way so fuck it. i'm out


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 17, 2004)

Since 90% (or more) of the people here play something else besides GBA, I think you should still keep the news for other consoles. Like you said before, GBAtemp isn't going to be an illegal website so we shouldn't have any Warez, or we might as well just get some ROMs on this site.


----------



## Xeago (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a suggestion, why not put some of the rumored gba games on the update? I know some other sites have some rumored stuff, we could do that too right?

Seriously though, I really like the updates the way they are.  Stuff that interests me is there all the time, d'ld the tribes demo cause of it.  I had no clue there was a demo.

Jumpy is doing a great Job, I think that we should focus more on what he is doing than what he isnt.  If we all work together to help him get more RELEVENT info and less trying to make him feel bad then I think he would be alot more accepting of constructive criticsm.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 17, 2004)

What's the site with the rumors on it Xeago?


----------



## Luse (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok, second simple attempt...

The only thing that should be on the FRONT PAGE, should be GBA RELATED NEWS.... In no way, shape ,or form does that mean nothing else happens on the FORUM, from art to xbox talk to contests, but unless it's one of those "GBAtemp anniversary contests" or like the Christmas graphics contest it doesn't belong on the front page... 

Things to do...

Create a GBA trainer/saves forum on GBAtemp.net right there with the rest of the GBA related forums.... You know right under flash cart info and all the rest...

Simple easy and thug or Shaun can add it 

PROBLEM SOLVED

Jumpman's news and it's contents are up to Jumpman, nobody here has a right to tell him what to do or how to do it... 

BUT it doesn't belong on the front page...

Conclusion: Jumpman does what he wants, and it's doesn't get put on the front page anymore...

PROBLEM SOLVED

Anyone who wants to see other news, create your own topic put all the info you find relevant in it and post it in off topic... As long as there are no direct links to warez/roms/porn you'll be just fine...

WOW... LOOK...ANOTHER PROBLEM SOLVED...

ShadyX- Why don't you ask Shaun to post up the number of people who visit this site daily and then compare them to the numbers of users and posters before you say I'm spitting on people...  Unless things have changed drastically in the last few months the members are out numbered a hell of a lot... 

People who don't post don't matter, if they want to be vocal and say something then they need to sign up speak up and say something on their own behalf...

"_if you're having trouble tracking down what they are then maybe you could pm myself, or even kiczek, or djgarf, or anyone else who actually delves into the seedy side of the undernet._ "

That was what you offered Jumpman, and all I said DO THE WORK yourself as Jumpman already said he doesn‘t want to add it. Create your own thread and list what ever you find relevant, if this matters to you guys then do it, talking the talk is easy, now walk the walk..

As for what I meant when I said unban Speechless and the rest of the IRC ops, I didn't mean forgive and forget. What I meant was give them all one last chance, have a meeting sort out what you need sorting out,  BUT NOT ON THE BOARD, and NOT IN THE CHANNEL do it behind closed doors so to speak... 

And if  they are not willing to work together then they need to shut the hell up and stay on irc, stay banned, and whatever...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 17, 2004)

If this many people (and Luse, nonetheless!) have an issue with the extra publicity on the front page, I can hold off on writing them. This is a temporary measure that may become permanant.

Jumpman, contact me via PM, the staff forum, or ICQ and we'll discuss this personally too.

As for the trainers forum, I can't see it being too popular at this point. Then again, I don't exactly have my finger on the pulse of the GBA scene (I only found out a few days ago that GBAsaves and GBAnfo went down, for instance). Hell, any of the supervisors could add it as well -- I'll look into it if the demand is there.

Finally, the issue on Speechless is still being discussed. I considered his last attempt his "one last chance" -- I believe those were indeed the words sent on the warning, but I can't check to be certain. If you have a problem with this, I mentioned in his ban topic, take it up with me. Use PMs if you could -- fewer flames that way. If it's decided that he deserves yet another chance, and squanders it (like what happened this last time), then sorry, no go, and Luse's final line is right (everyone shuts up and goes their own ways). It's not a matter of loyalty, it's a matter of adhering to the rules of the places you frequent.

By the way, I'm disinclined to act in Speech's favor -- he's double-accounted multiple times to get around the ban, which is ALSO against our rules. If you wanted back in the forum, you'd have respected the descisions of those in power -- just as those of us who go to the channel respect your decisions (or at least SHOULD respect them), as you hold the power there.

And with that, I'll end. I won't close this unless the flames resurface. Consider this your reminder on that.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Limerick (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok, now, I know I haven't posted much, but I do read a fair amount, and wanted to ring in on this.  For me, any additional news source is great, because, no matter how many sites you read, (IGN, Slashdot, etc. ), any and all of those sites will miss something once in a while, either because it didn't personally interest them, or because it escaped their notice as well.  More news is better news.  That being said, I, although having no trouble with it being on the front page, since I'll skim it, most of the time find myself going to the main post anyways, so I am quite happy with it remaining in Off-Topic and in Recent Posts, but have no objections to having it be on the front page.   Finally, to take into consideration the suggestions being made, taking out stuff that may have interest to even some of us on the forums seems counter-productive as I'm sure most of you should know how to skim, skipping sections that hold no interest to you.  And as for scene releases, the same logic many of you are using to attack gaming news applies, there are better sites and channels for getting that information.  

-Limerick


----------



## Luse (Sep 17, 2004)

Good point Limerick...

I wish more people who skim commented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway one last idea suggestion from me...

You guys have a poll on the front page... How longs that one been up?

Next poll could read:

Jumpman's News Is it Front page material?

*O* _yes_
*O* _no_
*O* I don't care I want pie

Simple, what ever the poll says goes, majority rules mentality...

And it gets you guys to change that poll...

If for some reason Pie wins, well... 





PIEtemp.net 
The largest PIE community on the web

Atleast you'll know exactly what your public want from you...


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 17, 2004)

Poll is a good idea. 
A very good idea.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 18, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Sep 17 2004 said:


> *O* I don't care I want pie


mmmmmmmmmmmm pie :-P LOL


----------



## Opium (Sep 18, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Sep 17 2004 said:


> Good point Limerick...
> 
> I wish more people who skim commented
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea Luse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




done and done.


----------



## djnaff (Sep 22, 2004)

I just want to point out that gbatemp is a warez site and always has been a warez site

do a quick history lesson
gbatemp started as a rom download site and has always been a roms site (just coz the roms are not hosted here gbatemp still promotes them)
the news that get posted on the main page is warez the roms and savepatchs that you talk about are warez
there seems to be some confusion over this
the main reason the roms downloads and links stopped was due bandwidth usage more than any legal reason
if you do a search on google for gbatemp you may find the a old gbatemp page with download links on the main page

I for one would like to keep the old gbatemp alive and keep this site about gba and gba roms(not direct links)

as for trainers and saves I don't think they need to be on the news section but yes are apart of this site
I just got gbasaves.net back up if you want I can post a topic and keep it updated for the saves and trainers with links to download them

well that's my two pennies worth

Naff


----------



## Inu268 (Sep 22, 2004)

well just do like this,put in the news a one line post,gaming new of week and add the link to jumpman's topic.......if u want to read u click the link,if u dont want then just go eat pie...


----------



## Luse (Sep 23, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 22 2004 said:


> I just want to point out that gbatemp is a warez site and always has been a warez site
> 
> do a quick history lesson
> gbatemp started as a rom download site and has always been a roms site (just coz the roms are not hosted here gbatemp still promotes them)
> ...


I don't know about anyone else but not only would an updated thread be a great idea Naff, but I'd also offer a suggestion to the staff about adding a link to gbasaves on the front page right above GBA Scene Links and not inside of it...

More people would see it, and why add saves or trainers directly to GBAtemp if gbasaves does it... It would be extremely redundant...

Since I'm on the subject of that link bar, how about removing the GbaTemp Magazine link as it has no use anymore, or atleast changing the way it and the bottom link is spelled to "GBAtemp"... (and you guys wonder why people keep capitalizing the T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

@ Shaun... You said you were thinking about removing the "Member of the Moment" a while ago, and insight on to the future of it?

Since I'm suggesting things... 

Seeing as the DS is coming rather soon and there will be endless questions... 

Maybe someone who knows how to write an faq could start one that will explain say "the in's and out's of Wi Fi", and other things that will help out anyone who might not know what the hell Wi Fi means, what a wireless access point will do for them, etc. 

Sort of like KiVan's old mirc guide...

I'd do it myself but I'm not an faq writer...


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 23, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 22 2004 said:


> I just want to point out that gbatemp is a warez site and always has been a warez site
> 
> do a quick history lesson
> gbatemp started as a rom download site and has always been a roms site (just coz the roms are not hosted here gbatemp still promotes them)
> ...


You sure that's the reason ROM's have gone off?  I thought I remember something about the server not allowing it.  That would explain why one can't post ROMs period, from this site or otherwise.  I'm not trying to spite you or nothin', just trying to get it straight...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 23, 2004)

It was due to legal reasons, not bandwidth. You can say it was bandwidth if it lets you sleep at night, but that doesn't change the fact.

The more accurate history, speaking as one who jumped aboard fairly early and has been active since:

1) GBAtemp starts as a rom distribution page with a guestbook. 
2) The guestbook grows into a mini-forum, and KiVan sets up a forum. The forum contains a Rom Requests board and a download page for numerous roms. This is where I joined.
3) To facilitate rom transfers, an IRC channel was set up under the name #gbatemp. 

The following is the story of the FORUM side.
4) The host decided that rom images are illegal and should not be distributed on his server. As a result, the rom request forum and all the rom downloads had to go. (They went to the channel). Notice that KiVan decided to keep the forum going, and it kept going.
5) After multiple internal shuffles, new subforums, many new staff members, and so forth, the forum stands as you see it today without any fundamental changes. It is an INDEPENDANT entity from the channel, the only things they share in common is the ancestry and a few members. The forum is no longer a warez site in any way -- we discuss rom releases, sure, but there's so much more to the place than that.

As for a CHANNEL history, I can't provide a good one. All I know is that it's independant as well, but past records on this forum indicate that numerous people there think otherwise.

Luse: As for portal alterations, I'll handle what I can when I get enough time to do a good job (troublesome due to my university schedule). If another admin gets to it before me, then that's all the better. However, last I heard, GBAsaves went down.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 22 2004 said:


> It was due to legal reasons, not bandwidth. You can say it was bandwidth if it lets you sleep at night, but that doesn't change the fact.
> 
> The more accurate history, speaking as one who jumped aboard fairly early and has been active since:
> 
> ...


What I'd love to do is travel back in time to September 2002 (Hmmm, eighth grade), then come to this site and join as member number #4 or something, then I could be a freaking Admin on such a good GBA site.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 23, 2004)

Being one of the first members on the forum does not mean you would have been an admin/mod.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 22 2004 said:


> Being one of the first members on the forum does not mean you would have been an admin/mod.


I could've had like a billion posts then at least. I have no life other than go to GBAtemp.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## Luse (Sep 23, 2004)

Well here are a few links to show the history some of us lived through...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=1217&hl=

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=1502&hl=

and lastly

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=3346

So it's all mostly in those three topics... Check the dates, and what's said... It was both for bandwidth and legal reasons, I think these topics show that the legal reasons where a big consern...

The birth of #gbatemp is in the second link, so again I think I can safely say that the channel was born from the board, and yes that does mean something...


@ Tempest I know gbasave went down, but naff said he's getting it back up... I just checked and it's still down...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2004)

Awww..... I wish I was there, when KiVan actually visited his forums. *smacks DemonStar for not knowing about GBAtemp till too late*


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 23, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 22 2004 said:


> I just want to point out that gbatemp is a warez site and always has been a warez site
> 
> the news that get posted on the main page is warez the roms and savepatchs that you talk about are warez


Wow, I haven't seen a bigger pile of crap since I went to the bathroom. I think you need to get a few things straight.

First, GBAtemp WAS a warez site when roms were available to be downloaded on the board. We have nothing more than information about the roms now.

Second, save patches are as much considered warez as windows update patches are considered warez. Both fix problems within their respective products.

Third, if the fact that this site posts news and info relating to the newest game release, then by your logic, sites like IGN and Gamespot are warez sites as well. Lets look at the facts here...

* GBAtemp posts information about the newest rom/game releases.
* IGN and Gamespot post info on upcoming and released games.
* GBAtemp posts pics about upcoming and current games.
* IGN and Gamespot post pics about upcoming and current games.

So let me sum this up for the people who can't read more than a line without having a headache, GBAtemp is as much a warez site as is IGN and Gamespot.


----------



## djnaff (Sep 24, 2004)

The site post's news about gba roms not gba gba games that are just out.

roms = warez
so yes its a werez site


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 24, 2004)

You are arguing pointless semantics and you know it.

We discuss Game Boy Advance titles. We simply do not care how our members get them or play them.

This site does not discuss rom distribution, or any other aspect of the warez scene. The ONLY tip-of-the-hat we give is the release group.

I hardly think naming a release group qualifies us as a warez site. Unless you're arguing semantics.

Spirit of the law, rules as intended, common knowledge, call it what you will...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Lily (Sep 24, 2004)

Hehe; I already feeling like an idiot for jumping in at this point, but what the heck, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not really semantics if you think about it. GBAtemp reports news of ROM releases, not GBA releases. For example, GBAtemp would be posting this:

2004/09/24: Kingdom Hearts: CoM Ship date!
2004/09/26: Kingdom Hearts: CoM Store Date!

Instead, we see:

2011 - Kingdom Hearts: CoM (U)

Absolutely no reference to the store date, or anything along the 'legal' channel. I think the release list would be much different if it went by actual store release dates, rather than by who dumped the rom and when. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind I'm not trying to start an argument..just pointing out that it's really not semantics. Either way, I couldn't give a fart in high wind - I'm perfectly fine with the way things are, and see no reason for GBAtemp to become 'just another warez release news' site.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 24, 2004)

like tempest said, we only have the releases. something that you can find with google too. we discuss here about the games behind those releases and not how you get it or even provide it. there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## furakon (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 24 2004 said:


> The site post's news about gba roms not gba gba games that are just out.
> 
> roms = warez
> so yes its a werez site


I'm really trying to understand your line of thought, but I really can't...

Tell me this: sometimes we read about murder in several news sites and so forth... are they commiting some kind of crime?


----------



## djnaff (Sep 24, 2004)

I not saying there's anything wrong with the site talking about roms and rom emulation that's why I come here 
This topic started coz people like me were thinking the site was losing its direction a bit with pc demos being posted in the news.


as for the site not talking about warez 90% of the topics do in some shape or form talk about roms

there's two mod's here that have said that gbatemp has nothing to do with warez in this topic alone and this scares me as they have to power to change things


I thought the main  purpose of the site was to discuses the gba roms and it's emulation (maybe I am wrong)


----------



## furakon (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe it was the point in the begining, but i was evolved and that's a good thing in my p.o.v.

I really don't see the problem here, if don't like what you read where or have somekind of problem with it just don't visit the forum...


----------



## knl (Sep 24, 2004)

pfft... gbatemp, pc warez? please. gbatemp is not gonna be a warez index, and not PCDemostemp either. Jumpman is just telling pc demos for those people that are too lazy to scavenge ign or Gamespot... that's the first purpose of it. And it's the only, actually. Warez sites... you can easily search google for them, and 99% percent of warez sites have porn. 0,1% got no porn, and no broken links, and the other 0,9% are hacked. you think gbatemp's admin would take the risk of making a warez site and possibly get arrested and the site taken down? I mean, GBAtemp is WAY more famous than some warez sites. It's easily spottable. I might be wrong on everything i said, but then again, it's just my 2 cents.


----------



## djnaff (Sep 24, 2004)

Do people not read the posts or was I not making my self clear
I didn't mention anything about it becoming  pc warez  site
gba roms = warez so its all ready a warez site
just coz you cant download them here 
you are still talking about illegal backups


----------



## Inu268 (Sep 24, 2004)

it is not illegal to talk about illegal stuff you know.....talking about warez(gba roms in this case) doesnt make we a warez site,warez sites are the ones that distribute warez,we are not doing that,so we are not a warez site.....just a site that talks about warez


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 24, 2004)

djnaff: If you want to talk semantics, lets talk semantics. You claim that GBAtemp is a warez site because 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> you are still talking about illegal backups


. For a minute, lets pretend that the fact that you talk about illegal stuff on a site makes it a warez site. Since you are over in Europe, you might not have heard of a show called The Screen Savers. On this show, they discuss illegal stuff all the time. They show you how to "backup" your DVDs, they show you how to mod your XBOX to allow you to put Evox on it and copy XBOX games from your PC to your XBOX via FTP. They've also shown how to spy on other peoples' computers as well as programs that allow you to infiltrate their system. All of these topics could be considered illegal, and by your logic, make their show and website a warez website. Oh, but wait, they aren't a warez show, nor a warez site. If they were, their show wouldn't be nationally televised and the FCC, MPAA, RIAA, as well as many other groups would be all over their asses. Just simply discussing warez doesn't make a site itself a warez site. You can keep arguing semantics until you are blue in the face, but you are not going to get anywhere because simply, you are wrong. Maybe back when you joined, and yes I was around then, this site could be considered a warez site, but not anymore. Like others have already said, if you don't like the way the site is turning, go away. Go play on some other forum where they discuss what you like and only what you like.


----------



## gdeliana (Sep 24, 2004)

I really don't like people getting these strange ideas in their minds.
YOU KNOW WHAT,  VIVA GBATEMP

This forum is one of my favourite forums, it's been about a year since i frequent this community (yes i don't have posted so much but i like reading other people ideas and opinions) , and blaming the moderators for such stupidity is a shame for you kiczek. You must know this, they don't owe you nothing, if you are bored with your life go visit a psychotherapist. I totally respect them because they are spending their time te keep this forum to life, and to bring you news. You are not paying to enter here, and the roms are for free too(in the IRC channel for sure), WTF do you want more. Tell me kiczek, how much of your time have you spent on this forum?

If you don't like it just don't enter these forums, but blaming others for a work which is done for free is unacceptable.

I wish to this community a long life, better times will come with the launch of the DS. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## djnaff (Sep 24, 2004)

must just be me then

just seems strange that a site that has nothing to do with warez posts the latest gbaroms downloads with nfo's
In my opinon thats a scene relese site and that has a lot to do with warez

I never said talking about roms was illegal and have never said its wrong

You may think this site is just a gba forum but to others it always been alot more and it would be sad to see it go in the wrong direction

In your opinon yes I may be wrong but what ever happend to free speech


----------



## free.speechless (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 24 2004 said:


> must just be me then
> 
> just seems strange that a site that has nothing to do with warez posts the latest gbaroms downloads with nfo's
> In my opinon thats a scene relese site and that has a lot to do with warez
> ...


yes, free speech..less ... thx


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 24, 2004)

i donno but the definition of a 'Warez' site is one spreading pirated software...

do you see here anything _spreadin illegal stuff_? i see nothing. just a couple of release news... similar like 'game xyz is released'. unless this site would provide them this is not warez.

also on a warez site you only get those files... but here this is a forum, discussion about more than just some roms. the discussions are about the games themselves and much more. i've no trouble looking in the mirror because i see a legal site here not  a warez site.


----------



## free.speechless (Sep 24, 2004)

a warez site spread either the releases, or info (nfo's) about the releases u wingnut

so if gbatemp.net isnt warez...then i assume

www.nforce.nl
www.vcdquality.com
www.izonews.com

by the simple addition of the view nfo, warez is now on the portal page...


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8...%3A+warez&meta=
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=warez
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...?term=warez&r=f

According to all those definitions, GBAtemp and the sites you listed are not warez sites.


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## djnaff (Sep 24, 2004)

warez

/weirz/ n. Widely used in cracker subcultures to
denote cracked version of commercial software, that is versions from
which copy-protection has been stripped. Hackers recognize this
term but don't use it themselves

roms are cracked cart images of commercial software


----------



## fluffykiwi (Sep 24, 2004)

I think I'll add my own opinions on some of this thread, as I've just worked my way through it and have nothing better to do for a few minutes.

I think jumpman does a good job on his news posts, they dont interest me, mostly, but seem to generate a reasonable amount of interest.
His news....his decision on content.

On the front pages I'd prefer to see just GBAish related news, purely for personal reasons as this is my main reason for visiting the site.

Maybe remove the non GBA related news in the front page summary?  Maybe keep console info as well, it relates to the GBA's future...sort of!

I'd really dislike to see and PC/Xbox/PS2 etc WAREZ release info being included on the front page for the same reason I'd like the front page GBAish related.  

On a personal basis I frequent other places for these.   

Listing WAREZ releases for PC/Xbox/PS2 would not make the site in any way illegal and if someone wished to create a thread, similar to Jumpman's, but for these types of release it would in no way be putting the site at risk.  BUT would the people hosting understand that??  If the hosting company object then including this may close the site.

If the hosting company have no problem then the moderators shouldnt mind, but it may attract the wrong type of members. (lots of where can I get this style posters)

As to whether this site is a warez site is purely arguing about dictionary definitions, Rom sites are illegal, Rom information sites are not.  

NFOs are legal, NFOs with a serial in it, like many Warez app ones, are illegal.

So I for one would prefer the site to remain legal and OPEN.

btw I'd like to see Speechless back, BUT there NEEDS to be an end to the flaming. There NEEDS to be an agreement to disagree on many matters.  Let the forums remain civil and the mIRC channel likewise.  

I like both for different reasons and what is acceptable in one may not be acceptable in the other.  

I'd personally agree that posting the image of Mario is no more offensive than the rude nick, but I'd remove BOTH myself for a forum like this one, where many of the visitors are likely to be very young, and where young visitors are encouraged.

Whereas mIRC is an environment where the very young shouldnt be visiting, security issues, porn links, abusive language etc.


----------



## Inu268 (Sep 24, 2004)

ok so we are a warez site,end of discussion...now that everyone is happy why we were discussing if we are or we arent a warez site anyway?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 24 2004 said:


> warez
> 
> /weirz/ n. Widely used in cracker subcultures to
> denote cracked version of commercial software, that is versions from
> ...


Except I fail to see how you draw one step in your logic:

1) Roms are warez. [Okay, good.]
2) Rom sites are warez sites. [Still with you.]
3) GBAtemp is therefore a warez site. [Hold the phone on that one.]

GBAtemp isn't a rom site. By your definition and the ones Zarcon posted, we are not a warez site either. If you want to see us as one, fine. If you want to see IGN.com as an adult site since they discuss things possibly rated higher than T, you can too, but it won't change the fact that you'd be wrong.

On an unrelated note, Speechless, stop double-accounting and demanding  an unban. What you did earlier is inexcusable, and as a result you will remain banned, and doing this is not helping you any. Even your supposed reason for making this new account (contacting me) is flawed, as I am really not that hard to find off of this forum (many members can attest to this).  If you wanted to remain active here as a member, then you shouldn't have abused your trust and gone on a power trip. The channel and the forum are separate entities, run in different ways by different people. Just as you expect us to abide by your rules in #gbatemp, we expect you to behave by ours on GBAtemp.net. A sentence means nothing if it is not upheld.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm with speechless, djnaff,kiczek,and the other irc ppl, after all they get all the roms, without them a lot of the rom info's you see here wouldn't  even be on the frontpage. So stop talking shit ffs... kiczek is just a good fella who distributes roms on his private ftp. And you may say speechless acts like a prick here, but on irc he's one of the first to help someone...

THEY are the real "brains" behind gbatemp...


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 25, 2004)

But you see, that's the problem.  He might be a good guy on the channel, but he's an ass here.  What happens on the channel, stays on the channel.  What happens on the forum, stays on the forum.  They are both completely seperate.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2004)

And once again Phuzzz bears the collective voice of the forum.

In reality, there are similar precedents. The Dalai Lama is in trouble with China, for instance, despite being universally recognized as one of the greatest men alive, mostly because he will almost certainly upset the way China works. 

Speech may be the freakin' son of God for all I care. That doesn't change the fact that on this forum, he's been an ass multiple times in the face of moderator warnings, AND that he abused trust laid in his hands by an admin, and as a result, he will remain banned.

Now, any further flaming or pleading for a reversal will result in this topic being locked. I don't want to do that, and I think you don't either, but I will if I have to.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(yeahhellyeah @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> I'm with speechless, djnaff,kiczek,and the other irc ppl, after all they get all the roms, without them a lot of the rom info's you see here wouldn'tÂ even be on the frontpage. So stop talking shit ffs... kiczek is just a good fella who distributes roms on his private ftp. And you may say speechless acts like a prick here, but on irc he's one of the first to help someone...
> 
> THEY are the real "brains" behind gbatemp...


ok boy. now let's put some things straight here.

this forum has NOTHING to do with the channel.

this forum talks about rom releases and many other things, NOT ABOUT THE ROMS THEMSELVES!
the channel provides those roms and works in a completly different way.

so now to your talking there. do you really think just because that channel called #gbatemp has roms they have the right to play god in here and behave like assholes? do you think this channel is the only one on this world serving roms? NO!
so we are not dependable on this channel nor is the channel dependable on us.

speechless and co are ops in the channel, they've got power there and thus we accept their rules and play after them in the channel.
now vice-versa.
here tempest and co are the admins/mods and thus we accept their rules and play after them on the forum.

so if you expect us to behave well in the channel it's more than fair and square to demand the same from those people if they are on this forum. period.


----------



## djnaff (Sep 25, 2004)

saying the channel has nothing to do with the forum is just wrong.
to alot of gbatemp users they run side by side.

when the channel was started it was started by gbatemp mods most of them are still here and IRC.

yes we both like to keep whats said no the forum on the forum and vice versa (for flood reasons legal and hassle)

But the channel does support the forum
I don't think anyone is acting like a god ( a few people had jumped in feet first on both sides)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> this forum talks about rom releases and many other things, NOT ABOUT THE ROMS THEMSELVES



isn't that the same thing 
you talk about how to fix them and run them in emulators

but once again this comes up to a matter of opinion


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 25, 2004)

only because some people are active in both places doesn't make this forum and the channel connected. how many of the users on the forum or the channel are frequenting the other place too?
for me those two places are not that much linked that you need to think about carrying over powers just like this or thinking you can act in this place like in the other. for me they are just separate.


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 13 2004 said:


> oh boo hoo Tempest is lame for posting for you.
> 
> It's still lame.
> 
> ...


Yo kic, remember what happened to gba-nfo right, no links to rom shit, just info, bam they went bye bye...next time they'll think twice before banning me.

Oh yeah, whoever here reads this post and likes gba-nfo, *flips da birdy*







Piraters Suck! *******************************

"I wont put the rest, it'll just get edited for to much cussin anyways"


----------



## djnaff (Sep 25, 2004)

about 40-50% of the people on IRC visit the forum 
not all of them post every day or are members but still visit and read the forum
I for one visit the forum a few times a day but haven't posted for along time
Both were created by gbatemp forum admin so have alot to do with each other
and did once have the same purpose (too chat about the gba scene)


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 24 2004 said:


> about 40-50% of the people on IRC visit the forum
> not all of them post every day or are members but still visit and read the forum
> I for one visit the forum a few times a day but haven't posted for along time
> Both were created by gbatemp forum admin so have alot to do with each other
> and did once have the same purpose (too chat about the gba scene)


Most people who visit GBAtemp download GBA roms, so they probably all visit the IRC channel. It's always loaded with people whenever I'm there.


----------



## lamer-blamer (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(The Hornet @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 13 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > oh boo hoo Tempest is lame for posting for you.
> ...


Yo kic, remember what happened to gba-nfo right, no links to rom shit, just info, bam they went bye bye...next time they'll think twice before banning me.


sounds like you have something todo that gba-nfo has been shut down...


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 25, 2004)

No shit sherlock.  I could probably get gbatemp shutdown to by saying the same thing to there host, but I love the admins here, like naff, thug, and tempest, so I have no reason to attempt to shut there site down.  Now if they banned me from here... *shakes angry fist*


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > about 40-50% of the people on IRC visit the forum
> ...


like #gbatemp would be the only channel with roms... people just end up there due to the site and the links in this site to the place but it's not necessary in my opinion.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hornet? What the crap are you talking about? GBA-nfo got shut down because they were hosting ROMs. They didn't have direct links to them on their site, but they were hosting for other sites.

And, you can't shut GBATemp down by telling the host that we have ROMs? They can check to see what files are uploaded and they'll see no ROMs, and there just wonder what the heck your talking about.


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 25, 2004)

Listen, I ain't saying that the channel and the forum don't have a similar audience.  And with that, we also have a similar amount of people that don't talk.  And we also both have a set of rules.  Now, think of this senario.  Tempest decides to be an complete jackass for one night (don't ask me why, just go with it).  And he gets on the channel and starts pushin' all the buttons of the ops.  Now, would you guys let him get away with it JUST because he's Tempest, or would you deal with him?  The fact that speechless is banned has absolutely nothing to do with his name, or him stating his opinions.  As a matter of fact, most of you have stated your opinions on this thread that have been.... shall we say, contradictive of what some of the mods have said.  That doesn't mean your banned!  It means you have a right to an opinion and you stated it.  But in that same aspect, we have a right to say that you're wrong.  It goes both ways people.  Free speech ain't the right to say whatever you want, it's the fact that you gotta listen to what everybody else wants to say and live with it.

Speechless was banned for being a jerk and not stoping when he was asked to.  That's it.  There's nothing else to it.  He gets no special attention, as no one else here does.  Everyone has to respect the rules.


----------



## Myke (Sep 25, 2004)

ya kno...I have noticed this. People from the GBATEMP IRC channel hate the gbatemp forumers. I say slipt them up. And find your roms somewhere else (be creative)


----------



## Chronickilla (Sep 25, 2004)

Speechles RULZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## kiczek (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest Stormwind

Why do u lock ur news topics on the main page ? afraid of comments ?
you do know that your news posts are lame don't you ?
u deserve getting flamed for the amount of stupidity in them OOOHHH new demos == BS

do you really think people who pirate GBA games care about PC GAME demos ? 

put out some real news like umm 

The_Sims2_AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.
Burnout_3_USA_XBOXDVD-USA
Silent_Hill_4-USA-XBOX-RETAIL-DAGGER

u'll prolly ban me for posting my opinions bc it seems to happen to just about everyone. 

Discussing my opinion should not get me banned! vote on it. I bet you no one cares tell us whats new in GBA or shut up. 
-kiczek


----------



## kiczek (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> But you see, that's the problem.Â He might be a good guy on the channel, but he's an ass here.Â What happens on the channel, stays on the channel.Â What happens on the forum, stays on the forum.Â They are both completely seperate.


you my friend are a freaking idiot
channel and website == ONE ENTITY GBATEMP

not this bullshit everyone is slinging about... the website was created to complement the god damn IRC channel not the other way around. when a whole bunch of NEW MODS who POST WAY TO MUCH decided hello lets take over and make the website lame :-P

you should be judged on everything you do. speechles registered a new nick to get a rom from someone on this Forum big fucking deal.

Unforgivable BAH nothing is unforgivable short of killing someone and i don't think anyone committed suicide over anything speechles said.


----------



## amptor (Sep 25, 2004)

correct it isn't a warez site, it's an irc channel and it acts somewhat like kazaa, napster, etc (but technically not the same, just a few similarities that are obvious in file sharing)

speechles is the banned :/


----------



## Opium (Sep 25, 2004)

Why do you find it so hard to let go of the forums? You obviously prefer the Channel. What do the forums have to do with you? Sure by all means be a member here, but why don't you step back and realise that the only thing directly tieing the forums and irc together is the name. Some of the mods here may be ops on the channel, but that doesn't mean that the forums should be run like the channel. Just think of both the forums and the channel as two different places; how most of us forum goers see it. Then look at your posts again, now you'll see how ridiculous they are.


----------



## gmidnight (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(kiczek @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> not this bullshit everyone is slinging about... the website was created to complement the god damn IRC channel not the other way around. when a whole bunch of NEW MODS who POST WAY TO MUCH decided hello lets take over and make the website lame :-P


GBAtemp.net was started in mid to late 2002.  It wasn't even a forum.  It was just a place to download the latest rom releases. 
#GBAtemp was started when it was decided to take the roms off of the site.


----------



## djnaff (Sep 25, 2004)

People dont let go of the forum coz there part of the gba community


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Channel. What do the forums have to do with you?


Just coz alot of people dont post here every day does not mean we are nothing to do with you.
the IRC channel sees its self as part of the forum and has never said it sould be run like the channel


it seems to me like we are being cast out and the forum just coz we dont post here


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 25, 2004)

Gmidnigt has it right (except for the one minor detail that we didn't get the .net extension until much, much later).

Luse posted multiple key threads here that show the channel emerging from the boards. 

Face it, the channel was made from the boards, not the other way around.

And like it or not, they are separate entities now. 

This is a fully legal site. We have no affiliation with rom distributors. However, there is no restriction on our members -- they can distribute as they see fit, but it's not part of this site.

Kiczek, get your facts straight before posting an inane and flaming tirade, okay? Speech registered that nickname to circumvent a ban, despite that his given reason (to reach me) is easily accomplished off of the forum. This is against our rules, and as a result the double-account is banned and we are even less likely to consider removing his own ban.

Why don't you people realize this after about five or six tries? The channel and the board are NOT the same damn thing. Furthermore, the board is run by the board rules, and there are no exceptions, regardless of who you are.

If anything was forgivable then the law would be pointless. Your stunts could have been forgiven the first time. Subsequent times means that congrats, you're a repeat offender. Simple logic.

I know I must seem like an ass to you now. This is a sign that my patience has worn thin. Actually take the time to read some of these posts and you'll begin to see why (I'm sick of repeating myself).

And my apologies to the forum regulars for this.

[EDIT -- DJNaff: "the IRC channel sees its self as part of the forum and has never said it sould be run like the channel" -- Then please explain why everyone on the channel believes they can get away acting like assholes here. Furthermore, we've made it clear that the forum is not a part of the channel in any way, and vice versa. This was the understanding, as I've seen it, for ages, until Speechless decided to do his little stunt with the admin control panel. If you insist on seeing your channel and the forum as related (beyond a common history), then the fault is yours.

You are not being ostracized due to posts or anything. POSTCOUNT DOES NOT MEAN ANYTHING on this forum, contrary to what you think. You are acting like idiots because you assume that we are the same when we're not. If you want to tell yourself that it's because of the postcount, go ahead and keep lying to yourself. If you honestly want to be accepted, clean up your act a bit, okay?]

-Tempest out.-


----------



## djnaff (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> we've made it clear that the forum is not a part of the channel in any way



So was this a admin decision or yours 
as far as I know not any of the admin have said this
yes the content is different and has been kept separate due to the reasons I said earlier
but are still the same place.


----------



## Opium (Sep 25, 2004)

Forum = operated by forum moderators
Channel = operated by channel ops

known fact= most forum mods are not associated with the channel

Forum = has it's own set of rules
Channel = I'm sure has it's own unspoken rules

Simple fact= If you want to be part of the gba community on the gbatemp forums you must abide by the forum staff rules, written or unspoken.

Simple fact 2= If you want to take part in gbatemp channel activites you must abide by the unspoken rules of the channel


Most of the channel goers in question, have taken it upon themselves to break the forum rules. Thus resulting in a ban. Now why all the fight? Just because your part of the channel does not mean you are above everyone else, that is just arrogance.
We don't hunt down people who use the channel on the forums. You can come from the channel for all I care. It's just that when you break rules (such as 'bad' behaviour, flaming, insulting members etc.) you will be punished by forum moderators with suspensions and bans. Now this whole thing is coming from the people in question being too arrogant to accept their ban which they deserved because they broke the rules.


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Sep 25, 2004)

Drama Drama Drama damn gbatemp hasnt changed a bit.

dont ya love it heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but besides that comment I could careless if it is or isnt the same. hell it really doesent matter you can argue all day and both sides would have good points its just best left alone. as far as speechles banned i can offer my 2 cents since I just read what he did hell I have did worst shit than that on gbatemp and I didnt get no ban,suspension not even a damn warning


----------



## djnaff (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> known fact= most forum mods are not associated with the channel



Angelical_1  Global Moderators 5-November 02 594       
Costello  Global Moderators 24-October 02 1213       
CrazySka  Global Moderators 24-October 02 188       
djgarf  Global Moderators 24-October 02 1066       
mole_incarnate  Global Moderators 3-November 02 2501       
stryk  Global Moderators 18-April 03 656 
KiVan  Admin 23-October 02 2209 
shaunj66  Admin 24-October 02 2967       
Thug4L1f3  Admin 24-October 02 2524 

yes are all irc ops


----------



## Opium (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(djnaff @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets have a look at the active members shall we?:

Costello
djgarf
stryk
shaunj66

4 active channel & forum goers out of the big list of 20 gbatemp forum staff.


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2004)

lol, DAMN. This thread is STILL active?

Why the hell does everyone sit here and fight with eachother about this nonsense? I mean, the internet is a large place. Why not share it? People who don't like Gbatemp, shut your mouth & leave. People who like it, stay for as long as you want, permitting you're not an idiot.

Damn hell, I'm getting extremely tired of all of the bullshit that every member on the site that "dislikes" Gbatemp provides. You're like cranky Veterans or something. "Back in the day, when Gbatemp was...".

Just shut the fuck up already!

Happy trails.

.:Edit:.
Leave Tempest the hell alone, he ain't doin anything wrong.


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> lol, DAMN. This thread is STILL active?
> 
> Why the hell does everyone sit here and fight with eachother about this nonsense? I mean, the internet is a large place. Why not share it? People who don't like Gbatemp, shut your mouth & leave. People who like it, stay for as long as you want, permitting you're not an idiot.
> 
> ...


Thats not a good way to say it I mean your just pretty much adding fuel to the fire. Ok in real life half of us look at war vetrans as hero's and a good role model and we respect them but the other half look at them as useless old cranks who need to be put in a home. IMHO I think if we were all st0ned we would be eating pie and getting along.



w00t


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE(AnTi-WaR @ Sep 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 25 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, DAMN. This thread is STILL active?
> ...


Aye, then let the lot of you get stoned, so long as you stop the fucking fighting.

Happy trails.


----------



## Luse (Sep 25, 2004)

Alright, I bit my tongue when k0r opened his big mouth, when speechless pissed all over the place again, when they were banned the first time, when they came back. I've tried to be positive, I've tried to come up with easy solutions that might be based on compromise but never the less would work on a board without ego's. I've tried to talk rationally to people I can't stand to begin with, I tried in vain to get the forum and channel to work together, and also resigned due to all this irc forum bullshit realizing that this shit will never end mostly because the irc gang are thick head assholes and KiVan doesn't give a shit... 

By that statement I do not mean any and all #gbatemp visitors/ops, just the ones who choose to constantly shit on this place, and whose actions are questionable. You never wanted anything to do with this place before speechless tried to punk me, and now you all pour out of the wood work just to start shit (look at the name of this topic and the first post) and then say you have always been here.

I also know that this post is all for naught and that more then likely the views expressed with in are going to ruffle a lot of feathers, but considering nobody higher then supervisor will step in because they either want to remain impartial, or they are never bloody here I’m going to open my big bloody mouth one last time….

Kiczek read this topic here:

BIRTH OF #gbatemp

In fact any IRC jackass who wants to make claims that the channel came first, read the above...

Now stop claiming made up bullshit,  if you listen to speechless he'll tell you he makes the world go round... that doesn't necessarily make it so... 

Every mod your pissing on now was here then, they all know this, where the hell were you? You seem to know two things, Jack and Shit, and Jack left town...

What's wrong, is that poll on the front page proving that the people who visit this site want jumpman's news to stay on the front page? Is it that Pie has almost as many votes as "no"? Is that humble pie I smell, but your too pig head to just let things be, so you have to find more things to attack?

This place has been fine since 2002, without input from the irc pot heads whose brains cells amount to nothing, and this place will be fine without any of you spouting all this inane blather. And I know for a fucking fact that if the channel and this board split this place would still go on, it doesn't need you...

So go sit on irc, make fun of everything this place is, and everyone who dares to tell you to piss off, but get one thing straight...

Any idiot with a rom cart can dump a game, any idiot with a internet connection can find a rom, and any idiot 30 year old pot smoking jackass can think he's king shit, but that doesn’t ever mean that they are needed, important, or the only source for anything.

Yeah, that's right, every single claim to fame, or respect you want people to give you for “what you do” is crap that any jackass can do, so stop blowing the smoke up your asses and realize your all expendable nothings. 

You don't make the games, you don't produce the games, all you do is rip 'em off, and that doesn't take a damn bit of common sense, talent or skill... And the great thing is, if you all get pissed and quit, there are billions of people left who will find a way to get the same things your doing now done. So get off the high horse come down to earth and grow the hell up…

Speechless has made his bed, he even went so far as to say he only acts this way on here because he's pretending to be something he's not, and everyone from irc knows the real him.... Sorry to break it to you speechy-poo but what you read is what you get, I'm the same on here that I am in real life the only difference is you would have been picking up your teeth the moment you threatened me, and nobody would have said shit but "well he asked for it"....

The thing is while I would have liked speechless and all of you irc children to get your heads out of your ass and try and work with the forum, and to try and make peace all that got me was mocked by little pissant named K0R. None of you seem reasonable unless your agreed with and that's just not going to fucking happen. So get a clue, get a life and more importantly keep your lame asses on irc, where like minded idiots pump your head full of shit and then make you think you have something to say about what goes on here...

You don't...

Every single mod on this board deserves their place here from Shaun to Tempest to djgarf, to jumpman, all the way down to the support crew, not a single one of them are Nazi's. If anything they take too much shit, any other place would ban people who argue with mods. The staff have all supported this board in more ways then stupid little roms ever could, it's the people that matter not the crap on the front page...

djnaff - For the last time, post counts do not bloody matter. Ya know for someone who claims to always be around this place but never post, you must not have seen the hundred or so "I was banned from IRC" topics where each and every time the words " The channel and the forum are two separate places if your banned from the channel go talk to an op" are said, followed by a topic closed... 

Anyone whose been here even for just a few month knows this... 

Disclaimer: I mean every word I said, I always have and always will. This was written in utter disgust and contempt for those who do not know their place, those that think too highly of them selves and can't get over being handled or treated just like anyone else. If this offends anyone? Good!  You needed the wake up call...  If I lose every friend I've made over this I still don't regret a single thing I've said or done over the last few years I've been here, life's too short to waste wondering what to do...


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Sep 25, 2004)

the problem is half like weed and the other half like booze and booze leads to violence,fighting and drama so no matter where you go drama follows only cure is a gun and a bullet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Luse the people without the people there would be no gbatemp irc and board downloading games is what keeps them both open. although the board has drifted away from that if it wasnt for the games and the people You nor I would be here.

I aint sayin that the irc makes the board or rules it I am just stating a fact.

I may be a drug addict atleast I dont hide I aint ashames of it I am what I am I am AnTi-wh0re


----------



## asswind (Sep 25, 2004)

[Image removed due to pagebreaking]


Look at me iam asswind and iam gbatemps god
Look at my roms in the http://www.telusplanet.net/~sdupuis/Tempest/ i own


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, there are some things tolerable, and others not.

What you just did, "asswind", or whatever asshole who doesn't like gbatemp you may be, is inexcuseable. Personally, I consider Tempest to be a friend, although I hardly speak with him. He's a nice guy, and you sit there and walk all over him, simply because you are as your name implies, wind from the ass.

Pathetic.


----------



## Opium (Sep 25, 2004)

BAM!






Now shut up you little shits (refering to all who didn't post anything constructive)

Luse pretty much sums up everything well, and I'm very glad to have a friend like that.


----------

